# Probleme restauration Ipad 2 Wifi



## quickyy (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, mon Ipad 2 ne se redémarre plus du jour au lendemain sans raison apparente.


J'ai  décidé de le restaurer en mode recovery, la restauration plante au  moment du redémarrage de l'ipad via itunes (au moment de lécriture du  logiciel interne) et se redémarre sans cesse à cette étape sans succès.


J'ai ensuite essayé de le restaurer en mode DFU et même problème ...


j'ai  toute les versions a jour (itunes et ipad), essayé de désinstaller  itunes, de changer de câble USB et d'ordinateur mais rien n'y fait.


Le fichier hosts et celui ci :
# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # source server
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x client host
# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
#    127.0.0.1       localhost
#    ::1             localhost

Je précise que l'ipad n'a jamais été jailbreaké.


Est ce qu'il y a une solution ? si oui que dois je faire ?


Merci à vous


----------



## Hi me (3 Juillet 2012)

Salut!
vas le changer l'apple store!


----------

